# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Раскрутка сайтов или заработок на рекламме

## decaster

В конце лета 2013 года огромная и надежная компания Ojooo из Германии запустила новое направление в сфере деятельности: Paid-To-Click. Компания насчитывает в своем арсенале огромное количество современных IT-сервисов и других услуг:

социальная сеть
мультипоисковая система
сервис почты
видео сервис
рекламный сервис (типа Adwords и Adsence)
конструктор сайтов с продвижением
сеть отелей Ojooo
и новая секция - PTC, которая даст Вам возможность зарабатывать на просмотре рекламы.
Для пользователей СНГ данный проект предлагает для удобства русскоязычный интерфейс, который можно выбрать при помощи иконки в правом верхнем углу сайта.

Все выше сказанное подтверждает надежность данного проекта и внушает доверие не только для заработка в режиме стандартного членства, но и для более "продвинутого бизнеса" с приобретением upgrade.

Рассмотрим подробнее отличия по заработку на Ojooo. 
При стандартном членстве Вы имеете возможность заработать 3-4 цента в день. При первом входе в аккаунт в текущий день, Вам покажут 1-2 центовые ссылки и 1-2 полуцентовые ссылки и 5-10 дешевых ссылок по 0.001$. Ссылки могут добавляться в течение дня. Я за день, будучи стандартом накликивал в общем до 20 ссылок. Как обычно, я всегда проверяю платежеспособность букса, прежде чем купить апгрейд - зарабатываю минималку и пробую вывести. Все это получилось, деньги выводятся очень быстро, что-то около получаса-часа. Я выводил на PayZa.

Наблюдая за развитием проекта (за 2 месяца проект развился до 1 миллион 400 тысяч человек), я решил приобрести Премиум аккаунт (39$ на год), чтобы увеличить свой заработок.

Спешу поделиться со своими наблюдениями. 
При первом входе в аккаунт в текущие сутки получается прокликать ссылок на сумму около 30 центов. Далее в течение дня ссылки добавляются и удается просмотреть около 100 реклам (заработок дневной своими силами - примерно 50 центов). Из дорогих ссылок дают 10 по 0.02$ и 10 по 0.01$. Остальная "мелочь" по 0.002$.

Для наглядности подсчитаем окупаемость затрат без привлечения рефералов, то есть своими силами.

50 центов в день - 15 долларов в месяц.

В итоге - при самом плохом раскладе Вы возвращаете потраченные денежки за 2,5 месяца и далее 9,5 месяцев работаете в плюс.

Но Вы не стоите на месте, а привлекаете людей на проект, т.е - создаете рефсеть. 
Клик реферала - равняется стоимости Вашего клика, в этом случае окупаемость вложенных средств ускорится.

Еще один вариант дополнительного заработка - аренда рефералов. 
Аренда 1-го реферала на месяц обойдется в 0.2$. Премиум-аккаунту разрешено арендовать максимум 250 рефералов. Ну, а окупаемость аренды рефералов- это уж кому как повезет.

Присоединяйтесь сейчас к проекту Ojooo и развивайте свой бизнес.
<a href="http://wad.ojooo.com/register.php?ref=decaster" target="_blank" rel="nofo
Добавлю от себя , за первый месяц я вложил 70 $ , но зато за второй месяц я заработал 80 $ , сейчас этот сайт приносит мне 30 $ в день , попробуйте , вы не пожалеете . Этот сайт работает с paypal и payzza , будь это обманом , юристы таких крупных платежных систем не работали бы с ними. СОбственно сам сайт....http://wad.ojooo.com/register.php?ref=decaster

---------- Post added at 14:10 ---------- Previous post was at 14:08 ----------

если возникнут какие-то проблемы , пишите , мой скайп rinat_flash

----------


## Axonti

+1, присоединяюсь. Наверно единственная компания у которой одновременно и адекватный процент, и товар ходовой.

----------


## maggiore

мышиная возня

----------

